# GOOGLE's power of inquiry into URLs - find aqua-items



## pineapple (May 4, 2004)

Google is a powerful inquirer, if you know how to use it. How about this one?

Search based on what is in the URL, in this case the word 'aquarium' plus wild card to take in aquariums etc. You could substitute 'aqua*' 'aquaplants' etc.

inurl:aquarium*

Google search for 'aquarium*' in the URL

Andrew Cribb


----------

